# Nicole By OPI Gossip Girl Collection 2010



## Bec688 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nicole By OPI Gossip Girl Collection 2010











Too Rich For You





Scandals, Secrets and Sparkle





Party In The Penthouse





Nicole...Spotted!


source


----------



## akathegnat (Sep 12, 2010)

Ohh thanks for posting this Becca. I keep seeing them in Walgreens and I really do like them on. I might have to grab one or a few now...


----------



## internetchick (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the first shade!!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 13, 2010)

I've seen those around too. I never really liked Spotted, but seeing the swatch makes me think different.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've seen those around too. I never really liked Spotted, but seeing the swatch makes me think different. I actually like it, but i'd apply it over a darker polish, Too rich for you for example.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 16, 2010)

Too Rich For You is Hot!!


----------

